# ablotas



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi ablotus:I'm just wondering if you received the tapes yet, and how things are going for you.







Let us know if we can help with anything.JeanG


----------



## ablotas (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi,Thanks for asking about me. I'm about 25 days into tapes. Still have the big bloating though. I like Mike's voice and what he says.Do you think bloat is from a digestive system that needs to be sped up or slowed down?Tonight I'm going to buy peppermint capsules as I've read some have had success with them for big bellies. This would be the first thing in 139 things I've ever bought that would help with the bloat however. How are your symptoms? Did the tapes help you?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ablotas , the HT is a very gradual process and its still really early for you so hang tight. For the bloating its either speeded up or balanced, so you know. If you speed it up some the colon can force gas out. However, bloating and distension is a complex problem they think comes from three differennt mechanisms, some not related to IBS at all, its just that with IBS and sensitive nerves in the digestive tract we can feel everything more also. Hang in there though as the HT makes gradual changes everything works out for the better. I am glad your enjoying them and ask away if you have any more questions.You might want to also read this if you haven't. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm Like I said also boating and distension is complex and they have not figured it out that well yet.here is some info for you just fyiAm J Gastroenterol 2001 Dec;96(12):3341-7 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Sensation of bloating and visible abdominal distension in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Chang L, Lee OY, Naliboff B, Schmulson M, Mayer EA. CURE/Digestive Disease Research Center, University of California Los Angeles, Westwood 90024, USA. OBJECTIVES: Abdominal bloating and distension are common symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome IBS. The postulated pathophysiological mechanisms underlying these symptoms include increased production, retention, or perception of gas or luminal contents. The aims of this study were to prospectively compare the prevalence of, and clinical factors related to, bloating and distension in an IBS patient population. METHODS: A total of 714 consecutive patients who met Rome I criteria for IBS were prospectively surveyed, and were classified as having bloating alone B or bloating and distension B+D based on a comprehensive bowel symptom questionnaire. GI, extraintestinal, and psychological symptoms, as well as health-related quality of life measures were also assessed using validated survey instruments. RESULTS: A total of 542 IBS patients 76% who reported abdominal bloating were studied. Of these, 132 patients fulfilled criteria for the B group, whereas 410 patients fulfilled criteria for the B+D group. There was a significantly different gender distribution in the B and B+D groups female:male ratios, 1.4:1 and 2.8:1, respectively p < 0.02. There was also a significantly different bowel habit subgroup distribution, with a greater predominance of constipation in B+D group and of diarrhea in the B group p < 0.03. Both groups were similar in other clinical parameters, including progressive worsening of symptoms during the day, and relief by passing stool or gas. Both bloating and distension worsened when other abdominal symptoms worsened. Abdominal distension was associated with greater symptom severity and less diurnal variation in symptoms, and was less often perceived as associated with food intake. CONCLUSIONS: Bloating and visible abdominal distension may arise from two distinct but interrelated physiological processes. Although the sensation of bloating may be related to enhanced sensitivity to visceral afferent stimulation, abdominal distension in more severely affected patients may be related to triggering of a visceromotor reflex affecting the tone of abdominal wall muscles. PMID: 11774947also there is some information here on bloating, which by the way I have been great for three years with my severe IBS with Mike's tapes, but everyonce in a while I distend and bloat a couple times a month perhaps, its a hard symptom to work on that and gas really are hard ones.Gas and Bloating http://gastroresource.com/GITextbook/En/chapter1/1-9.htm


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi ablotus:I can't really add anything to what Eric has posted. As he said, bloating is very complicated. The tapes helped mine, but my main problem was constipation and bloating. When the constipation went, so did the bloating.Hang in there! As you go on, things will improve.







JeanG


----------



## ablotas (Jun 10, 2002)

You guys are so sweet! Thank you, and I will hang in there.


----------

